# churros/buñuelos



## crisal

C'è differenza in spagnolo tra churros e buñuelos? so che entrambi vogliono dire frittelle, però c'è qualche differenza o sono intercambiabili?


----------



## gatogab

Se ti fai un tour con google, capirai la differenza.
Buona navigazione.
GG


----------



## elena73

Si c'è differenza. Io per esempio preferisco i buñuelos (li ho mangiati al Factory di Sevilla) 
Scherzi a parte i buñuelos sono piccoli, tondi (di pasta più compatta, tipo dei mini mini bomboloncini, ma non ripieni). Si mangiano con le salsine sopra (fragola, nutella...)
I churros sono a forma di bastoncini lunghi, di pastella più 'porosa' all'olio, e si mangiano spesso con la cioccolata calda.

P.S. sono comunque tutti e due fritti, come i nostri bomboloni.


----------



## Neuromante

Non si assomigliano per niente. Per fare i churros serve una macchina speciale.

Comunque la spiegazzione de elena non è giusta:
I churros e anche le porras, si fanno con una pasta di farina al acqua, fredda per i churos, tieppida per le porras. Dalla machina escono in forma di cordone il quale, se arrotolla nella padela in forma di spirale., se si fanno le porras (Poi si taglia con le forbici e si vendono in bastoncini) Invece, per i churros si taglia subito la pasta e si arotolla prima da friggere. La pasta viene moooolto, ma mooolto, diversa per vía da como prende il oleo.


Fatto stà che quasi tutti chiamano "churros" anche a le "porras"



Piccola anedotta:
Un mio amico italiano (Scusatemi) mi diceva schifatto che alla Spaña mangiavamo delle squifeze e mi mi misse come essempio di avere visto fare  colazzione con delle salcicie unte in ciocolatta calda, e di un ristorante dove le avevano messo la suppa freda (Gaspacho si chiamava quella suppa non tanto calda come da dovere) Forse se avesse chiesto informazione ai camerieri...


----------



## Waldesca

Churro.
Buñuelo.


----------



## gatogab

Waldesca said:


> Churro.
> Buñuelo. ==>> *Picarones*


----------



## elena73

>Comunque la spiegaZione (una zeta) di (i) elena non è giusta. 
Scusami NEUROMANTE, visto che io parlo per esperienza personale diretta nella Spagna continentale (dove sono stata diverse volte, non alle Canarie, certo), vorrei sapere quali parti del mio post secondo te sono errate, perché io non l'ho capito.


----------



## Neuromante

Non c´entra la Spaña continentale o quella insulare, posso asicurartilo. Io parlo per sperienza di "spagnolo" visto che sono le stessi da per tutto.

A secondo se l´acqua è freda o tieppida la pasta viene in un modo u otro. Che li si faccia adottare a forma di bastoncino e assolutamente aneddotico. 

Si chiama "porra" a  quello a forma da bastoncino, fatti col cordone frito in spirale e poi tagliato. E "churro" a quello donde il cordone viene tagliato prima, poi se li fa addottare forma di cerchio a ogni singolo pezzo e solo allora vengono fritti. 
I churros si fanno col acqua tieppida (E sonno porosi) e le porras col acqua freda, e non sono per niente porosi, ma quasi buotti.


Il tuo errore? Fare la (quasi) essata descrizione dalle "porras" e chiamarle "churros" Lo avevo gia spiegato, non nella frase che hai riportato, certo, ma un paio di loro più giù. Bastaba con non mettere la parola "churros"


----------



## Agró

Vi prego di cercare 
*Churros en Casa Aranda Malaga Espana*

su youtube e vedrete cosa sono i "churros" e quando vengono tagliati.

Salutiamo.


----------



## elena73

Neuromante, io non ho mica parlato di ricette, di tagli, di acqua etc.... io li mangio, mica li faccio.. 
Vedi questa foto? http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/461189
Sono churros e in Italiano questa forma si chiama 'a bastoncino' (magari non hai capito cosa vuol dire 'a bastoncino'....). Altrimenti ti metto la foto di me alla catena Valor che mangio churros a forma di bastoncino (e li chiamano churros e non 'porras' nel menù, non credo si siano sbagliati...)


----------



## 0scar

Acá el churrero los lleva en una canasta de mimbre, vende churros y bolas de fraile, pasa en bicicleta a las 7 de la mañana tocando pito a lo bestia , ya maté a 23 de ellos con una bazooka, pero es inutil, siguen pasando...durante el resto del día nunca lo veo.


----------



## elena73

Oscar alle 7 il tizio rischia la morte per lapidazione


----------



## gatogab

La palabra _'churro'_ tiene varios *significados*.
Personalmente prefiero esta *variedad*.


----------



## elena73

Gato,  me explicas esto entre mi y Neuromante...
Porra= Fruta de sartén semejante al churro, pero más  gruesa. (Real Diccionario de Es., o algo asì)
Es una cuestion de 'uso locale di un termine'? Porque no lo intendì!
Scusa, ne ho mangiati così tanti di churros in Spagna... Sono sicura!!
Neuromante: tu dici: >>ha visto fare  colaZione con delle salSicce unte e la ciocolaTa calda>>  Salsiccia=salchicha (de carne de cerdo!!) eh??
Gato, me estoy perdendio, ayudame!!


----------



## Neuromante

Elena:
Simplemente, los churros no tienen que estar en forma de "bastoncini", pueden ser redondeados, en lazo... Las que siempre tienen esa forma son las "porras" No hay ningún uso local.
La definición que tú pusiste, tal cual la pusiste, es la de las "porras" no las de los churros.


----------



## cunegonda

Y lo más importante: ¡los churros son dulces! En cambio los buñuelos pueden ser también salados (p.ej, buñuelos de bacalao!!!!)


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> ... vende churros y bolas de fraile, pasa en bicicleta...


Hacía años que no escuchaba "bolas de fraile" (dulce) que en mi tierra natal se conoce como pilotes de frare (la traducción es literal) y que siempre se recurra al chiste fácil por quienes desconocen tal denominación.


----------



## gatogab

Jamás comería _pilotes de frare,_ no tanto por lo anticlerical, sino por un buen gusto.
Prefiero una buena *"bomba"*.


----------



## cunegonda

Para Gatolab: así que entonces  tampoco comerías "pets de monja"… ¡No sabes lo que te pierdes!


----------



## Tomby

cunegonda said:


> Para Gatolab: así que entonces tampoco comerías "pets de monja"… ¡No sabes lo que te pierdes!


Por si alguien ignora el significado de _pet_ en catalán, es pedo o ventosidad, con perdón.


----------



## gatogab

cunegonda said:


> Para Gatogab: así que entonces tampoco comerías "pets de monja"… ¡No sabes lo que te pierdes!


 


> Los *pets de monja*, traducido al español como pedos de monja, son unas galletas típicas de Cataluña.
> No deben confundirse, aunque se asemejan mucho, con las paciencias de Almazán ni con las tetillas de monja.


 
En Cataluña están desvastando el clero, comiendoselo a pedacitos.


----------



## 0scar

_Bolas de fraile_ , también conocidas como _suspiros de monja_.
Dicen que el  "verdadero" nombre es _borlas de fraile_.
Nombre internacional _berlinesas_.


----------



## cunegonda

gatogab said:


> En Cataluña están desvastando el clero, comiendoselo a pedacitos.


¿Devastando o desbastando? Yo me decanto por lo primero…


----------



## ursu-lab

Una curiosità:

pare che il nome originario dei biscotti "pets de monja" fosse "petti di monaca", per via della forma del seno femminile, e sono stati inventati da un pasticcere italiano residente a Barcellona, da cui "pits" e poi, per deformazione (una mente contorta?), "pets".

Las "bolas de frailes" o "berlinesas" in italiano hanno diversi nomi: bomba, bombolone o, dalle mie parti, direttamente "krapfen".


----------



## gatogab

He leído por ahí que _los suspiros de monja_ son dulces de origen árabe y que al llegar en Argentina, los anárquicos le dieron el nombre de _bolas de fraile._ 
Quizás sea cierto.
En Italia algo muy parecido le llaman _bomba,_ por lo menos en algunas zonas.
También se conocen como *Krafen*

@Ursu:
Según WP no hay que confundir _pedos de monja_ con _tetillas de monja_, porque serían dos dulces diversos.
Desde _pedo de monja_ a _suspiro de monja_ pasa toda la poesía.


----------



## Agró

ursu-lab said:


> Una curiosità:
> 
> pare che il nome originario dei biscotti "pets de monja" fosse "petti di monaca", per via della forma del seno femminile, e sono stati inventati da un pasticcere italiano residente a Barcellona, da cui "pits" e poi, per deformazione (una mente contorta?), "pets".
> 
> Las "bolas de frailes" o "berlinesas" in italiano hanno diversi nomi: bomba, bombolone o, dalle mie parti, direttamente "krapfen".



Según el DCVB, ese parece ser el origen del nombre:

La locució _pet de monja _(|| 10), segurament ve de l'it. _petto di monaca _(‘pit de monja’), que és el nom d'uns panellets que un pastisser italià va introduir a Barcelona. En el Rosselló existeix la locució _pets a fúger!, _‘cames ajudeu-me’, que probablement representa un llatí pĕdes ad fūgĕre, ‘peus a fugir’. Tant en _pet de monja _com en _pets a fúger, _la gent catalana estableix relació amb _pet _|| 1, sense sospitar que puguin tenir un altre origen tals locucions.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> He leído por ahí que _los suspiros de monja_ son dulces de origen árabe y que al llegar en Argentina, los anárquicos le dieron el nombre de _bolas de fraile._
> Quizás sea cierto.
> En Italia algo muy parecido le llaman _bomba,_ por lo menos en algunas zonas.
> También se conocen como *Krapfen* con la "p"
> 
> @Ursu:
> Según WP no hay que confundir _pedos de monja_ con _tetillas de monja_, porque serían dos dulces diversos. no, non li ho confusi, parlo proprio dei "pets". Hai seguito il link?
> Desde _pedo de monja_ a _suspiro de monja_ pasa toda la poesía. In fondo, col mio contributo - confermato da Agró - ho restituito un po' di poesia al dolcetto, no?



Traduco in italiano la descrizione di Agró tratta dal *dizionario *catalano:

La locuzione _pet de monja _deriva dall'it. _petto di monaca _[tetta/petto -> pit -> pet] che è il nome dei dolcetti che un pasticcere italiano ha creato a Barcellona.


----------



## gatogab

> También se conocen como *Krapfen* con la "p"


¿Has leído alguna vez algo así como _typo_?


----------

